# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  βλαβη ψησταριας

## akisssssssss

για σας παιδια..εχω μια ψησταρια αλλα παρουσιαζει την εξης βλαβη.μολις την βαζω στην πριζα ζεσταινοντα τα καλωδια που εχει ωστε να μπορω να ψησω αλλα μετα απο 5 λεπτα μου πεφτει ο ρελες του σπιτιου.τα θερμαινομενα καλωδια δεν νομιζω να χουν προβλημα.και πιστευω πως το προβλημα ειναι στο καλωδιο που βαζω στην πριζα.ανοικξα ενα κουτακι που εχει η ψησταρια στο οποιο το καλωδιο που βαζω στην πριζα εχει μεσα του 3 διαφορετικου χρωματος καλωδιακια και το καθε ενα συνδεεται σε 3 υποδοχες (ωστε να ζεσταινονται τα καλωδια για να μπορω να ψησω).η συνδεση γινεται με βιδες(παλιο συστημα).τι μου προτεινεται?να αλλαξω το καλωδιο με ενα αλλο?να αλλαξω το συστημα που τα ενωνει με τις βιδες και να τα κολλησω με κολλα καλαυ ??σας ευχαριστω..

----------


## geo1973

οταν λες ζεσταινονται τα καλωδια ενοεις την αντισταση?
εχω την εντυπωση πως εκει ειναι το προβλημα σου...στην αντισταση καπου εχει διαροη, πρεπει να την αλλαξεις

----------


## Phatt

Και γω ετσι πιστευω, οταν ζεσταινεται με την διαστολη η κατι τελοσπαντων γινεται στις αντιστασεις και παρουσιαζει διαρροη-βραχυκυκλωμα με αποτελεσμα να σου ριχνει τον αντιηλεκτροπληξιας.

----------


## tomka

Συμφωνω και γω. Το ποιο πιθανο ειναι το προβλημα να το εχει η αντισταση. Αλλαξε την και δε 8α χεις προβλημα...

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ πάλι λέω να την πετάξεις και να αγοράσεις μια καινούρια, γιατί όταν λες τις αντιστάσεις καλώδια, την κόλληση κόλλα και τη σύνδεση με βίδες παλιά, μάλλον είσαι άσχετος και κινδυνεύει η ζωή σου... Η κόλληση λιώνει στους 183 βαθμούς, κατά συνέπεια θα έλιωνε κατά τη χρήση της ψηστιέρας... Όσο για την αιτία του προβλήματος, συμφωνώ με τις απαντήσεις των προηγούμενων.

----------


## akisssssssss

λοιπον ειπναδες για το θεμα της ψησταριας που χα θεσει να πουλησεις αλλου.ασχολουμε καιρο με τα ηλεκτρονικα.και οταν καποιος κανεις κατι λαθος η η εκφραση του ειναι λαθος δε θεωρειται ασχετος.δευτερον.η ειδικη κολλα που χρησιμοποιειται στα ηλεκτρονικα για κολλησεις λεγεται κολλα καλαυ.και 3ον πριν τισ κολλησεις με καλλαυ χρησιμοποιουσαμε την τεχνικη με βιδες μια τεχνικη πολυ χρονοβορα γι αυτο βγηκε στην αγορα η κολληση με κολλα καλαυ.απ οτι φανηκε εσυ εισαι ο ασχετος.

----------


## xifis

για δικο σου καλο στο λεει ο φιλμαν παραπανω,κανεις δεν εχει να αποδειξει τπτ.*κ οσο ναναι η εκφραση σου υποδηλωνει αγνοια,χωρις ναναι κακο απαραιτητα.*

επειδη λοιπον *η ψηστιερα ειναι συσκευη ισχυος*,κ οχι ραδιακι,επειδη ειναι μεταλλικη κ την πιανουν χερια επειδη παρολο που ειναι απλη συσκευη αλλα αν δεν εχεις 2 γνωσεις κινδυνευεις να κανεις πατατα,μη παιζεις,πετα την κ παρε αλλη.παιξε με καποια συσκευη μικρης ισχυος κ ολοι εδω ειναι προθυμοι να βοηθησουν.

αν δεν ειχες ρελε,ενδεχομενως να μην μπορουσες να ποσταρεις για τη χαλασμενη τοστιερα κ τις "εξυπναδες" του φιλμαν.....σκεψου το.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> λοιπον ειπναδες για το θεμα της ψησταριας που χα θεσει να πουλησεις αλλου.ασχολουμε καιρο με τα ηλεκτρονικα.και οταν καποιος κανεις κατι λαθος η η εκφραση του ειναι λαθος δε θεωρειται ασχετος.δευτερον.η ειδικη κολλα που χρησιμοποιειται στα ηλεκτρονικα για κολλησεις λεγεται κολλα καλαυ.και 3ον πριν τισ κολλησεις με καλλαυ χρησιμοποιουσαμε την τεχνικη με βιδες μια τεχνικη πολυ χρονοβορα γι αυτο βγηκε στην αγορα η κολληση με κολλα καλαυ.απ οτι φανηκε εσυ εισαι ο ασχετος.


κόλλα; :Confused1:  όπως λέμε LOGO; τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε.....
Αδερφέ άλλο ασχολείσαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά και άλλο είσαι ηλεκτρονικός/τεχνικός ηλεκτρολόγος κλπ .... και τόσα χρόνια δεν έχω δει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ συσκευή ισχύος (φούρνοι-ψησταριές σεσουάρ κλπ)να έχουν κολλημένες τις επαφές με "κόλλα-καλάι" όπως τη λες...αν ξερεις τι κάνεις προχώρα,αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος άστο για κανέναν πιο ειδικό σε αυτά...όπως σου είπαν και πιο κάτω δεν είναι "ραδιοφωνάκι"... :Wink:

----------


## FILMAN

> λοιπον ειπναδες για το θεμα της ψησταριας που χα θεσει να πουλησεις αλλου.ασχολουμε καιρο με τα ηλεκτρονικα.και οταν καποιος κανεις κατι λαθος η η εκφραση του ειναι λαθος δε θεωρειται ασχετος.δευτερον.η ειδικη κολλα που χρησιμοποιειται στα ηλεκτρονικα για κολλησεις λεγεται κολλα καλαυ.και 3ον πριν τισ κολλησεις με καλλαυ χρησιμοποιουσαμε την τεχνικη με βιδες μια τεχνικη πολυ χρονοβορα γι αυτο βγηκε στην αγορα η κολληση με κολλα καλαυ.απ οτι φανηκε εσυ εισαι ο ασχετος.


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και κάποιοι σαν εσένα που μας κάνουν να γελάμε!!!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Μια χαρά σου τα είπαν και ο xifis και ο Νάσος!!!!! Ώστε είσαι και ειδικός εεεεεε; Μπράβο! Ε τότε τί θέλεις και ρωτάς αφού ξέρεις; ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΠΕΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ... ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΕΛΙΟ!!!

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!
> Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και κάποιοι σαν εσένα που μας κάνουν να γελάμε!!!!!
> Μια χαρά σου τα είπαν και ο xifis και ο Νάσος!!!!! Ώστε είσαι και ειδικός εεεεεε; Μπράβο! Ε τότε τί θέλεις και ρωτάς αφού ξέρεις; ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΠΕΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ... ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΕΛΙΟ!!!


θααα σε μαλώσω...όλοι έχουν το δικαίωμα να ανατιναχτούν...απλά ας πάνε λίγο πιο πέρα....(εδώ που τα λέμε αυτά τα ακούς και από πτυχιούχους...)

----------


## FILMAN

> θααα σε μαλώσω...όλοι έχουν το δικαίωμα να ανατιναχτούν...απλά ας πάνε λίγο πιο πέρα....(εδώ που τα λέμε αυτά τα ακούς και από πτυχιούχους...)


Νάσο, η πλάκα δεν είναι η ασχετοσύνη μερικών, γιατί και ο παππούς μου δεν ήξερε ηλεκτρονικά, είναι ότι το παίζουν ειδικοί! Ρωτάνε βλακείες, γράφουν βλακείες, κάνουν βλακείες, και όταν τους πεις ότι είναι άσχετοι τσαντίζονται κιόλας! Μια πελάτισσα μια φορά με πήρε τηλ. να με ρωτήσει πώς να συνδέσει έναν ανεμιστήρα οροφής. Η πρώτη κουβέντα στο τηλέφωνο ήταν ότι ξέρει από ηλεκτρολογία γιατί είχε τελειώσει κάποια σχολή (δεν θυμάμαι ποια). Βέβαια το γιατί με πήρε τηλ. αφού ήξερε, δεν μου το είπε. Η απορία της ήταν πώς να συνδέσει τον ανεμιστήρα στα καλώδια του ταβανιού που ήταν τριφασικά (3καλώδια = τριφασικό)... ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΟΥΤΕ *ΜΙΑ* ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΝΤΟΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΣΤΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ / ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΕΔΕΙΧΘΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ! Ακόμα και μέσα στο φόρουμ... Ας μην πω περισσότερα...

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Νάσο, η πλάκα δεν είναι η ασχετοσύνη μερικών, γιατί και ο παππούς μου δεν ήξερε ηλεκτρονικά, είναι ότι το παίζουν ειδικοί! Ρωτάνε βλακείες, γράφουν βλακείες, κάνουν βλακείες, και όταν τους πεις ότι είναι άσχετοι τσαντίζονται κιόλας! Μια πελάτισσα μια φορά με πήρε τηλ. να με ρωτήσει πώς να συνδέσει έναν ανεμιστήρα οροφής. Η πρώτη κουβέντα στο τηλέφωνο ήταν ότι ξέρει από ηλεκτρολογία γιατί είχε τελειώσει κάποια σχολή (δεν θυμάμαι ποια). Βέβαια το γιατί με πήρε τηλ. αφού ήξερε, δεν μου το είπε. Η απορία της ήταν πώς να συνδέσει τον ανεμιστήρα στα καλώδια του ταβανιού που ήταν τριφασικά (3καλώδια = τριφασικό)... ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΟΥΤΕ *ΜΙΑ* ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΝΤΟΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΣΤΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ / ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΕΔΕΙΧΘΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ! Ακόμα και μέσα στο φόρουμ... Ας μην πω περισσότερα...


Και σε μένα το ίδιο συμβαίνει σχεδόν καθημερινά...αποτέλεσμα ή να τσακώνεσαι και να γίνεσαι κακός ή να απομακρύνεσαι διακριτικά...Τα τελευταία χρόνια επιλέγω το δεύτερο...ε,τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να ακούσει και να κάνει μερικά πράγματα σωστά,βοηθώ μετά χαράς...οι υπόλοιποι με τις υγείες τους...μη πολυσκάς το λοιπόν! :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Και σε μένα το ίδιο συμβαίνει σχεδόν καθημερινά...αποτέλεσμα ή να τσακώνεσαι και να γίνεσαι κακός ή να απομακρύνεσαι διακριτικά...Τα τελευταία χρόνια επιλέγω το δεύτερο...ε,τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να ακούσει και να κάνει μερικά πράγματα σωστά,βοηθώ μετά χαράς...οι υπόλοιποι με τις υγείες τους...μη πολυσκάς το λοιπόν!


Τελικά μου φαίνεται ότι δεν έχεις άδικο!

----------


## moutoulos

Καλά βρε παιδιά ..., τι παθαίνεται και αρπάζεστε σε όλα τα θέματα  :Huh: ?

Το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στο Εκτός  Θεματολογίας       > Γενική  Συζήτηση, 
απο "Επισκευές" που ήταν.

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλά βρε παιδιά ..., τι παθαίνεται και αρπάζεστε σε όλα τα θέματα ?
> 
> Το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στο Εκτός Θεματολογίας > Γενική Συζήτηση, 
> απο "Επισκευές" που ήταν.


Ένσταση κ διαχειριστά! Παρακαλώ τα 2 ποστ του Άκη να γίνουν 1, και να μεταφερθούν στο θέμα ΑΝΕΚΔΟΤΟ...

----------


## geo1973

> Ένσταση κ διαχειριστά! Παρακαλώ τα 2 ποστ του Άκη να γίνουν 1, και να μεταφερθούν στο θέμα ΑΝΕΚΔΟΤΟ...


σωστος............... :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## babisko

> Καλά βρε παιδιά ..., τι παθαίνεται και αρπάζεστε σε όλα τα θέματα ?


Έχουν δίκαιο όσοι λένε ότι με κάτι μας ραντίζουν...  :Think:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Έχουν δίκαιο όσοι λένε ότι με κάτι μας ραντίζουν...



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  έλιωσα πρωί πρωί...

Καλημέρα!

----------

